# Antpax is now a moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that AntPax has joined the Spanish moderation team.  I look forward to working with him. 

Mike


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¡Halaaaaa!

¡Soy la primera en felicitar en un hilo!

¡FELICIDADES, HORMIGUITA TRABAJADORA!

P.S. Porfi, no me masacres demasiado, ya sabes que me gusta cantar off-topic .

La Cigarra


----------



## Vanda

Arriba, arriba Hormiga! Bienvenido al staff!


----------



## romarsan

¡Yuuuuuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!

Felicidades querida Hormiguita.

Besotes


----------



## Rayines

¡¡¡Felicitaciones Hormi!!!.......y mcho cuidado que te haremos la vida imposible    

Nooooooo, bromitaaa, *¡te deseo todo lo mejooorr!*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team!! *


----------



## JamesM

Congratulations, antpax, and welcome to the moderator team!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Chiquitibum a la bim bom ba, chiquitibum a la bim bom ba! ¡A la bio, a la bao, a la bim bom ba Hormiguita, Hormiguita, rararaaaa!

Un abrazote flamante moderador, y ya sabes que te deseamos la mejor suerte del mundo en tu nuevo hormiguero


----------



## ampurdan

Modmiga atómica, diría yo.

¡Bienvenido al equipo!


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratz Antie!  Best of luck and all success on Mod's country!


----------



## swift

Tampiqueña said:


> en tu nuevo hormiguero


¡Y vaya que lo es!

Que disfrutes tu nueva asignación, Ant. Y sobre todo, no olvides tus días de hormiga forera. 

Una foto tuya y de Vale:


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Y yo con estos pelos...


----------



## swift

¿Pero ya viste qué guapa con ese sombrero? Y el Ant todo laborioso. ¡Jo!


----------



## UVA-Q

Felicidades Hormiga!!!!

Besos


----------



## Sowka

*A very warm welcome, Antpax! *


----------



## Mate

Bienvenido al equipo, Ant. Ye verás lo atrapante que es esto


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Yeeee-haw!  Welcome to the team!

Here's a little house-warming gift for you to read after the party's over:


----------



## JeSuisSnob

ampurdan said:


> Modmiga atómica, diría yo.


Je je, sí, Amp.  






*¡¡Bienvenido, Antpax!!*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas gracias chicos, espero hacerlo lo mejor que pueda. Iremos poco a poco al principio, luego preparaos.  

No, en serio, muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos.

Antpax (Mod)


----------



## Nonstar

Now that you're a Mod, Antpax, can you get me some backstage passes to rock concerts? 
By the way, congratulations!!!


----------



## pyan

Welcome, Antpax.


----------



## Lurrezko

Enhorabona, amic Modmiga. 

Seguro que administrarás con magnanimidad tu nuevo cometido (piensa que las hormigas obreras necesitamos intercambiar feromonas de vez en cuando...)


----------



## ewie

*Welcome, Antito *_[not to be confused with anteater]_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Quanto sono contentaaaa!!! 
Congratulazioni, è un piacere averti tra noi.


----------



## Antpax

Merci, gràcies, thank you, grazie mille. I will do my best.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

Felicitaciones, Antie.
No pudieron tener mejor ojo esta vez.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Me entero ahora, guapo.

¡PERO CÓMO! ¿Una fiesta en seco?.

No, no, no...


----------



## turi

Vaya, a mi también se me ha pasado....

Total y absolutamente de acuerdo con Vampiro, no podían haber elegido mejor!!
Te deseo la mejor de las suertes en tu nueva aventura dentro de WR!!

Pásate una de esas cervecitas que te ha mandado shudd!!


Un saludo,

Juan


----------



## Namarne

Vaya, no me había enterado hasta hoy.  Muchas felicidades, Ant. 
 (Jod... lo tenemos claro ahora pa' volver a ganar la liga...)


----------



## Calambur

Antpax said:


> Iremos poco a poco al principio, luego preparaos.


 Eso parece una amenaza...
Te cuento que a mí las hormigas no me pican (porque cuando era chiquita -siempre fui "bichera"- les ponía agua azucarada en sus caminitos hacia las plantas de mi mamá).

Así que espero, *Antpax*, que la memoria de la especie te inspire un poquitín de conmiseración hacia mí.

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Argónida

¡Antpax, qué sorpresa! Como ya casi no tengo tiempo de aparecer por aquí no me entero de ná de lo importante, y de pronto veo debajo de tu nombre que te has pasado al staff del poder. Porfa, porfa, no me borres mensajes aunque me lo merezca, que nos hemos reído mucho juntos... Ah, y te juro que la mención que te he hecho en el hilo de hilos favoritos no es peloteo, que lo escribí antes de enterarme de tu ascenso.
¡Suerte, que te la mereces aunque seas merengue!


----------

